# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  How to prevent cavities ?

## herryjohn

How to prevent cavities ? Please suggest me.

----------


## herryjohn

As you know that, i told you in the previous question on this traveltravel forum. I went a dentist and asked a solution of prevention of bad breath, then I asked also about prevention of cavities. I tell you :-
Brush Your Teeth 
Floss Daily
Eat Healthy
Visit Your Dentist-Many cavities can only be detected by a dentist or a dental X-ray. Visiting your dentist for regular check ups.
Use a Mouthrinse
Chew Sugarless Gum.

----------


## ankita1234

Brush twice a day. Don't eat unhygienic food.

----------


## davidsmith36

Depressions, additionally called tooth rot or caries, are brought about by a blend of components, incorporating microscopic organisms in your mouth, visit nibbling, tasting sugary beverages, and not cleaning your teeth well. ... Customary dental visits and great brushing and flossing propensities are your best security against cavities and tooth rot.

----------


## xy34704

持久藥 
壯陽藥 
日本籐素  
屈臣氏日本藤素  
日本藤素哪裡買  
p-force  
樂威壯口溶錠  
犀利士20mg  
樂威壯 
壯陽藥屈臣氏  
必利勁膜衣錠  
日本藤素官網  
生精片 
poxet-60 
2h2d ptt 
2h2d持久液  
必利勁屈臣氏  
日本藤素屈臣氏

----------


## mildr

You need to brush your teeth 2 times a day and eat less sweets, because in a sweet environment staphylococcus arises, which causes tooth decay

----------


## elysia

Lots of free boards to challenge

----------

